# Lumber Smith



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the opportunity to pick one up for ~$1200. Owner claims only 2 hours on it. I live on 10 acres of good trees and my neighbor has ~30 acres that he lets me pick an choose from. I am looking for any advice on this mill, good, bad, whatever...thanks in advance.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it Mobil or Stationary? Do you have any pictures?
Lee


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

Mobile as in you can fit it in your truck/car and take some 2x4s w/you to make the bed of it. Has a honda motor just not sure of the size.


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry for the small pic...all I have.


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.lumbersmith.com/

Here is the link to the products home page.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thay looks very portable and mobil. I have the one from HF it cuts 21" Dia. logs, but it hac a angle iron frame.
If I remember it has a Robin engen ( Subaru).for around the same price.
Lee


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I have one & love it. It's super lightweight & flimsy but it has never been a factor in the quality of the cut. It cuts smooth & straight and cuts anything. I have used it to mill mulberry, desert ironwood, mequite, etc. It's mostly used for short or awkward shaped stuff like stumps & burls. I use my big mill for larger logs. But you can seriously carry this thing into the woods on an ATV (or by hand if you wanna lug 100lbs.) and cut & mill the tree right where it falls. It totally alleviates the need for log handling equipment. I relate it to a CSM because it's about the same amount of work & time to set up for milling on a remote spot, but it cuts faster & gives the smoothness of a band cut. I have cut 18 & 19" wide boards without issue. 

As handy as it is, it's not idiot proof. It's still aluminum framed & vulnerable to idiot mistakes (which i'm notorious for). Just be sure your logs are secured from wobbling and your track set up true parallel to one another and you'll have a lot of fun with minimum maintenance.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

For reference, here's a few pics of wood I cut with it:

mulberry slabs, 2" thick, wagon to show their size









Maple burl that wouldn't fit my large mill nor my shop bandsaw:









Small burly sumac that I cut in my parents' driveway:









Desert ironwood too short for big mill:









That ironwood is 14" wide with one straight edge, 2"thick slabs. Ironwood is HARD & very tough on blades. This 100lb. saw milled it as clean & precise as my big band mill could have.


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! BTW that ironwood is nice looking stuff.:thumbsup:

Two things happened yesterday that have changed my need for this saw. #1 my boat motor rearranged some parts so I am either in for an expensive repair bill or new motor and the other thing is I was able to pick up 2 full sizes truck loads of oak, wall nut, and eastern red ceder from a guy down the road:thumbsup:

If my motor wouldn't have messed up I was seriously considering but it was going to take some convincing the old lady:no:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

lumber smith owners, how hard are these to keep level? do the cut good or is the cut wavy? im lookin at mills and im just curious.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

They cut fine. They aren't fast and they aren't unbreakable, so you'll have to use some common sense. But they cut very well & are easy maintenance if you don't misuse or mistreat them. They cut as level as the track you run them on. Not a production mill by any means. They are lightweight & made for portability, not high production. If you are looking for an inexpensive mill to carry into the woods or keep in the garage, and mill a tree on occasion for some lumber to have for yourself, then it's a good mill. Like I say, I use mine for smaller stuff that I can't use on my big mill, and oddity stuff in remote areas of the woods where it's easier to take the mill than it is to drag out the log. Anything over 4' long & 15" diameter usually goes on my big mill, unless it's just handier to use the Lumbersmith.


----------

